# V for Vendetta...



## insein (Mar 17, 2006)

Alot of people are blowing the story out of proportion without looking at the entire movie.  They are painting this as pro-terrorist movie when its quite the opposite.  Its an pro-freedom movie.  Its about a citizen that stands up to their oppressive government and starts a revolution.  Too many people will focus on blowing up the London Parliament building and not on the message.  "People should not be afraid of their government.  Governments should be afraid of their people."

I might go see it and i rarely goto movies.  Last movie i went to was Star Wars 3 and that was the first movie i went to since Resident Evil 2.


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 18, 2006)

insein said:
			
		

> Alot of people are blowing the story out of proportion without looking at the entire movie.  They are painting this as pro-terrorist movie when its quite the opposite.  *Its an pro-freedom movie*.


That's why the MSM may not like it.



> "People should not be afraid of their government.  Governments should be afraid of their people."


One of the best taglines ever.


Oh yeah, I forgot to say I'm taking my 15 year old son to see this later today.


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 18, 2006)

Well as it turned out the Cine 6 was playing it on it's smallest screen in the smallest theatre. The last movie we saw on that one we vowed it would be the last. So we did not see it. Try again maybe next week at the theatre that's 50 miles away.


----------



## MrMarbles (Mar 19, 2006)

V for Vendetta is the first movie in a long time that I would be willing to go see again in the theatres. And that is all I have to say about that at this time.


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Well I said I wasn't going to see this movie, but made the mistake and went to it on friday. 

I seemed liked 2 hours of indoctrination, Holy Hell what an awful movie. One of the sympathic characters was a gay tv personality that kept a Koran(that was forbidden) encased in glass so he could read it for the beautiful images. 

Anyway, bad movie. Save your money.


----------



## insein (Mar 19, 2006)

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Well I said I wasn't going to see this movie, but made the mistake and went to it on friday.
> 
> I seemed liked 2 hours of indoctrination, Holy Hell what an awful movie. One of the sympathic characters was a gay tv personality that kept a Koran(that was forbidden) encased in glass so he could read it for the beautiful images.
> 
> Anyway, bad movie. Save your money.



Really they go that route?  Aww man.  Why would being gay have anything to do with this topic?  God damn liberals ruin another good story.


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry man, I don't mean to ruin it for you but it really was a bad movie.

The totalitarian government that has taken over Britian had its root in the conservative party and now controls the population through fear. The elimanate diversity, do phone sweeps and are accused of purposefull commiting a terrorist act on the population. 

Sound familiar? Like all of the conspiracy kooks.


----------



## insein (Mar 20, 2006)

sigh.  Yea, chalk another up to the pile of crap.  I still dont get WTF being Gay has to do in any context of a story of this kind?  Always trying to push the gay shit on ya.  Fucking hollywood.  Ruining yet another good story.


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, sounds like someone was watching out for me  
Glad it was on the smallest screen - there may be a good reason for that, perhaps there's inside buzz about how well it may or may not do.


----------



## MrMarbles (Mar 20, 2006)

You guys should check it out and make up you own mind. It is a very entertaining film with lots of symbolism, and meaning. It asks important questions, like what is terrorism? And at what point is violence neccesary? It is  about standing up for you believe in and that is something, anyone of any political strip can agree on. It's all this and I haven't even touch on the individual characters.

p.s. and there are some gay characters; the reason why it is in a story like this is because in V, it is illegal to be gay.


----------



## Dan (Mar 20, 2006)

The graphic novel that the movie is (very faithfully) based on came out in the 80s, so it's neither an attack against Bush or an attempt for Hollywood to put out more gay stuff. I've read that it's just as faithful to the comic as Sin City was.


----------



## MtnBiker (Mar 20, 2006)

Well each to his own, it just a movie. IMHO, gay character aside, quite an awful movie.

Its hard for me to believe that a totalitarian government can control almost everything but cannot trace the sender of 100,000 masks sent to citizens.  . Not very believable.


----------



## Dan (Mar 20, 2006)

> Well each to his own, it just a movie. IMHO, gay character aside, quite an awful movie.



It's cool, I haven't seen it, so I can't pass any judgement on the movie or your guys' comments on it.



> Its hard for me to believe that a totalitarian government can control almost everything but cannot trace the sender of 100,000 masks sent to citizens.  . Not very believable.



Yeah, I've heard about this from a few reviews. I guess maybe some stuff just plays better in comic books than the movies.


----------



## Semper Fi (Mar 21, 2006)

Is it realistic? I can't stand movies with good plots, but the laser guns and jumping through the air shooting 2 M60's with one hand landing on a motorcycle and riding off into the sun, with a babe in a black spandex suit behind you shooting rockets from her sunglasses ruin it. 

Is it that type of movie?


----------



## insein (Mar 21, 2006)

Dan said:
			
		

> The graphic novel that the movie is (very faithfully) based on came out in the 80s, so it's neither an attack against Bush or an attempt for Hollywood to put out more gay stuff. I've read that it's just as faithful to the comic as Sin City was.




I meant that its adjusted to suit the needs of those of today.  Im sure at the time, the author had other specific "villains" in mind but in todays hollywood elite, they have 1 enemy;  Bush.  

I hate comic book stories that get overly politically pushy.  Above all i absolutely hate having a sympathetic gay character pushed on you.  We get it.  There are gay people.  There always has been.  The reason people tolerated them was because they werent in people's faces.  The more they push it in everyone's face, the more people are going to hate gays.


----------



## MrMarbles (Mar 21, 2006)

Semper Fi said:
			
		

> Is it realistic? I can't stand movies with good plots, but the laser guns and jumping through the air shooting 2 M60's with one hand landing on a motorcycle and riding off into the sun, with a babe in a black spandex suit behind you shooting rockets from her sunglasses ruin it.
> 
> Is it that type of movie?




Nope. There are a few matrix-esque fight scenes. But they are all still in the realm of reality.


----------



## deaddude (Mar 21, 2006)

> Above all i absolutely hate having a sympathetic gay character pushed on you.



True but a sympathetic gay character should not be enough to ruin a movie for you. I saw the movie, yes there is a sympathetic gay character, but it is not central to the movie, in sumation V for Vendetta is not Brokeback Mountain with explosives. The reason they used homosexuals is because they were the among the targets of regime's pogroms and because homosexuality is contreversial today.

In my oppinion it was a very good film, and also a great Graphic Novel by Alan Moore, (no he is not to my knowledge related to Micheal Moore).


----------



## Kagom (Mar 21, 2006)

MtnBiker said:
			
		

> Well I said I wasn't going to see this movie, but made the mistake and went to it on friday.
> 
> I seemed liked 2 hours of indoctrination, Holy Hell what an awful movie. One of the sympathic characters was a gay tv personality that kept a Koran(that was forbidden) encased in glass so he could read it for the beautiful images.
> 
> Anyway, bad movie. Save your money.


He wasn't gay 

Now the female actress was a lesbian.  But what's the harm in that?

I thought it was a damn good movie.  A+, 10 out of 10, 5 out of 5, etc. from me.


----------



## deaddude (Mar 22, 2006)

Kagom said:
			
		

> He wasn't gay
> 
> Now the female actress was a lesbian.  But what's the harm in that?
> 
> I thought it was a damn good movie.  A+, 10 out of 10, 5 out of 5, etc. from me.



Yeah he was, go see the movie again, he was gay.

I agree with your grade for the movie however.


----------



## Kagom (Mar 22, 2006)

deaddude said:
			
		

> Yeah he was, go see the movie again, he was gay.
> 
> I agree with your grade for the movie however.


Hmm...I'll definitely go see it again now!


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 13, 2009)

insein said:


> Alot of people are blowing the story out of proportion without looking at the entire movie.  They are painting this as pro-terrorist movie when its quite the opposite.  Its an pro-freedom movie.  Its about a citizen that stands up to their oppressive government and starts a revolution.  Too many people will focus on blowing up the London Parliament building and not on the message.  "People should not be afraid of their government.  Governments should be afraid of their people."
> 
> I might go see it and i rarely goto movies.  Last movie i went to was Star Wars 3 and that was the first movie i went to since Resident Evil 2.



I saw it for the second time this weekend on FX.  My god it is like a documentary of the Bush era!  

Like how the government censored the media.

How they used terrorism to gain more power

Even the way they described the President and the VP.  The VP in this movie was just like Cheney!!!


This was written in 2005?  No doubt the directors were aiming this movie at the Bush administration and what they were doing with the Patriot Act and "terrorism".

Great movie.  Cross between a true story and a superhero movie.

Yes, I viewed V as a hero, not a terrorist.


----------



## Jon (Apr 13, 2009)

Idiot, V for Vendetta was written in the early 80's. It's one of the best graphic novels of all time (rivals Watchmen, actually).

The parallels to Bush are easy to make, though. Archetypes usually hold true no matter what the story is.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 13, 2009)

jsanders said:


> Idiot, V for Vendetta was written in the early 80's. It's one of the best graphic novels of all time (rivals Watchmen, actually).
> 
> The parallels to Bush are easy to make, though. Archetypes usually hold true no matter what the story is.



Well what the hell?  Did Bush get all his ideas from reading this book?  You know Bush brags about reading a lot of books, right?  I have to believe that they got some of their idea from this movie.  Or they got their ideas from the same place the author of V got the ideal to write this book.  Its like a blueprint for the last 8 years.      

I strongly recommend anyone that comes here and talks about politics, will love V for Vendetta!!!!

I heard Watchmen the movie was not good.  I hope it is good.  Love the concept.


----------



## Jon (Apr 13, 2009)

Watchmen was not a good superhero movie, and I wonder if it was even intended to be one. I enjoyed the movie because I enjoyed the graphic novel. But there's not much action. There's a lot of dialog. I enjoyed it though.

But, you also have to stare at Dr. Manhattan's blue penis for a good portion of the movie, and it makes the movie awkward. Authentic, but awkward.


----------



## jillian (Apr 13, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> I saw it for the second time this weekend on FX.  My god it is like a documentary of the Bush era!
> 
> Like how the government censored the media.
> 
> ...




please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 13, 2009)

jillian said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it for the second time this weekend on FX.  My god it is like a documentary of the Bush era!
> ...



Have you seen it?  

What would I be kidding about?  V was a hero.  They pres and vp in this movie were a lot like Bush/Cheney.

What would I be kidding about?  

Bush/Cheney, whether you believe they knew 9-11 was going to happen, certainly did use 9-11 to push their radical agenda.

Then the anthrax thing that happened in 2002 sort of reminded me about the virus in Vendetta.

Oh yea, and the detention camps.  Citizens disappearing and losing their rights (Guantanimo)

Yes Jillian, it was like I was watching a documentary on the Bush years.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 13, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> I saw it for the second time this weekend on FX.  My god it is like a documentary of the Bush era!


Wasn't anything like the Bush cheney era, and you know I loathe Bush.



> Like how the government censored the media.


That didn't happen in B-C era.



> How they used terrorism to gain more power


That didn't either, unless you are a truther, V makes it clear the government killed the citizens.



> Even the way they described the President and the VP.  The VP in this movie was just like Cheney!!!


This is where it wasn't even close.

Bush is a freindly moron, not a religious fanatic fascist, if he was, he would not have left office.


Your comments do a real dis-service to a truely great piece of ciniema.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 13, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it for the second time this weekend on FX.  My god it is like a documentary of the Bush era!
> ...



The government didn't censor the media?  Oh yes they did.  Why else did the media bury its head on WMD's?  Or spying?  Or Habius Corpus, starri decisis, etc.  The media did a horrible job covering Bush's crimes.    

If the media wasn't lying for Bush, they were just keeping hush on the stories they should have been telling.  If the media did their job, Bush would have been impeached.  

I remember only hearing negative stories about Bush on NRP & Air America for like 6 fucking years.  Turns out every one of those stories were true, but at the time people blew off my information because i was getting it from liberal sources.  

It is a fact that the media did a horrible job being the watchdog to our government.  Instead they seemed to be working FOR the government.

And in regards to terrorism.  Even if Bush really didn't LET 9-11 happen, there is no doubt that he and Cheney used 9-11 to invade Iraq and to push their radical agenda here at home.  And they took away habius corpus, made the Presidency more powerful and don't forget the patriot act.  

I think you must have forgotten most of what happened over the past 8 years, specifically from 2002-2006.  

Bush may SEEM like a friendly moron, but he was not.  That is a southern technique that southerners use to make themselves more likable.  Bush was no dummy.  They counted on you thinking that he is though.  

And you say Bush wasn't religious?  Wow.  Where were you for the last 8 years?  

And, Chaney takes pride on being part of the "dark side", evil, torture, rendition, guantanimo, etc.  

And in V, the VP was the one who showed up when the tv host made fun of the president.  What did he do?  Covered his face, tortured him and you never saw him again.

You must have forgotten when a guy in 2006 told Cheney he sucked and Cheney had the guy arrested:

Man files suit over Cheney encounter : Local News : The Rocky Mountain News


----------



## eots (Apr 13, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chqi8m4CEEY]YouTube - V for Vendetta Speech[/ame]


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 13, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it for the second time this weekend on FX.  My god it is like a documentary of the Bush era!
> ...



Did you know that Lincoln contacted the major papers during the civil war and asked them for the sake of the union, would they please stop reporting negatively on him and how the war was going?

The papers did it.

I think Bush/Cheney are students of those days.  They used Lincoln's playbook to take away Habius Corpus too.  Only difference in my opinion is that I see why Lincolned needed it, where Bush was just abusing his power.  

Today, most of the media is owned by right wingers, so Bush might not even have had to ask.  

But I wish you could go back and watch Cheney/Bush lying us into Iraq.  Only a bribed media would have buried their heads like they did back then.  Or look how the media covered the story about Joe Wilson & Valerie Plames.  If that didn't prove the media was in Bush's pocket, nothing will.  

Anyways, it is a lot easier to get away with crimes when the media is in your pocket.


----------



## driveby (Apr 13, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



In a few years, this movie will remind us of the Obama administration .......


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 13, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> The government didn't censor the media?  Oh yes they did.  Why else did the media bury its head on WMD's?  Or spying?  Or Habius Corpus, starri decisis, etc.  The media did a horrible job covering Bush's crimes.


First, captain chimptastic comited no crimes, outside of being clueless and spending like an idiot.

Second, you just proved there was no censorship, because you KNOW about the things you list, had they been censored, you would not.



> If the media wasn't lying for Bush, they were just keeping hush on the stories they should have been telling.  If the media did their job, Bush would have been impeached.


You actually have to commit a crime outside of being an asshole for that. 



> I remember only hearing negative stories about Bush on NRP & Air America for like 6 fucking years.  Turns out every one of those stories were true, but at the time people blew off my information because i was getting it from liberal sources.


If you were getting it, it was not censored, was it.

Even more amusing is NPR runs on government money, you just claimed that the government censored the news, because you heard stories on the government run radio station!

The V story was written in reaction to what was happening in Britian at the time, and the central theme is revenge and redemption, as V himself points out over and over with his obcession with the count of Monte Cristo movie, which is, revenge trumps all until it destroys you.


----------



## eots (Apr 13, 2009)

jillian said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > I saw it for the second time this weekend on FX.  My god it is like a documentary of the Bush era!
> ...



_Please tell me you're kidding_


----------



## editec (Apr 13, 2009)

Everyone who is disenfranchised from power loves that movie, I suspect...leftist or rightist.

Sadly the real world isn't quite so simple as the movie world.


----------



## Jon (Apr 13, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> Today, most of the media is owned by right wingers, so Bush might not even have had to ask.



Yes, it shows in their coverage. NOT.



> Anyways, it is a lot easier to get away with crimes when the media is in your pocket.



It's a lot easier to get away with anything if the media is in your pocket. Just ask Obama.

Stop saying stupid things. You were on a roll in the other forums, but your stupidity returned in the Reviews forum, of all places.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 14, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The government didn't censor the media?  Oh yes they did.  Why else did the media bury its head on WMD's?  Or spying?  Or Habius Corpus, starri decisis, etc.  The media did a horrible job covering Bush's crimes.
> ...



NPR isn't gov run.  It relies on public donations.  

Anyways, here is my point and I'll let it go.  

If Bush breaks the law, commits treason, should be impeached, etc, but only NPR and Air America are talking about it, then that is censorship.

And the public won't even care if only NRP & Air America are reporting on it.

That's how Bush got away with WMD's and all his other lies.  NRP & Air America were reporting but you guys easily blew off the stories as liberally bias.

If ABC, CBS, MSNBC, CNN & Fox aren't reporting on it, no one seems to care.  

This happened over the last 8 years.  You just don't realize it.  

You don't get subtle sensorship.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 14, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> NPR isn't gov run.  It relies on public donations.
> 
> Anyways, here is my point and I'll let it go.
> 
> ...


You don't understand what censorship means from this post.

And don't use the phrase 'you guys' when speaking to me, I opposed Bush just as much as I oppose Obama, for the exact same reason, they are fiscally irrisponsible.

I do not support overseas wars, and believe all US forces should reside within the borders of America.


----------



## Jon (Apr 14, 2009)

sealybobo said:


> If ABC, CBS, MSNBC, CNN & Fox aren't reporting on it, no one seems to care.
> 
> This happened over the last 8 years.  You just don't realize it.



It continues to happen today. Obama has been given a free ride for two years now. Stop being a fucking retard.


----------

